# Poling platform "sissy stick"



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Battfisher said:


> Has anyone put a single post on the front of their poling platform ? The platform on my SM 1656 is smaller than the one I had on my previous skiff, and I'm thinking having a post in front of me would allow me to regain balance if necessary. I don't like the look of the leaning post style on the back of the platform, and it seems having it behind, where you can't see it, might lead to more doubt than if I could just reach for a post I could see.
> 
> I poled my other skiff for 4 years and never took a dive, but the platform was probably twice the area and I just turned 55.


I am waiting on a reply for this post. My skiff should be ready in a couple of months and I'm wondering if I will need one of these leaning posts. I have a fear of hieghts, although it's not that high....I think I will still have that feeling.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Shicks007 said:


> I am waiting on a reply for this post. My skiff should be ready in a couple of months and I'm wondering if I will need one of these leaning posts. I have a fear of hieghts, although it's not that high....I think I will still have that feeling.


I've poled the skiff quite a few times - and it's not an issue. I can even throw topwater from up there. The 1656 is laterally very stable. I'm 55 and don't have the leg strength and balance I used to, but it took only a few minutes to get acclimated. 

My 250 pound football playing son hasn't been up there yet and he has a fear of heights, but he poled the last skiff and had no issues.


----------



## Panama1one (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm almost 57 and live on my casting platform on my Native Suv17. I installed rod holders on it to hold a extra rod so I don't have to get down if I want to switch baits. If I have someone else in the boat or I'm parallel with a boat wake coming at me I have to pay attention a little more. I've come close to walking off of it but that's not because of its size. I would love to have a lean bar just for a place to lean back once in a while.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

These can slide in front or back on both platforms... Is this what you are asking about?


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

K3anderson said:


> These can slide in front or back on both platforms... Is this what you are asking about?
> View attachment 11506


It's sort of what I was asking about - but I was looking for a single pole that I could mount on the front of the platform (offset slightly to the left for me, since I pole on my right side) that I could grab onto if I lose my balance. I don't want it behind me as it would interfere with swinging the pole to the left (from my right side) to turn the nose left. 

Turns out I don't need it. Yet, anyway.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

K3anderson said:


> These can slide in front or back on both platforms... Is this what you are asking about?
> View attachment 11506


I am more intrigued by the row of spikes on top of the toe rail in the pic. To keep birds from roosting? Lightning protection? Boat shop misinterpreted "impellers" during a rehab and installed "impalers" instead?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Battfisher said:


> I am more intrigued by the row of spikes on top of the toe rail in the pic. To keep birds from roosting? Lightning protection? Boat shop misinterpreted "impellers" during a rehab and installed "impalers" instead?


They are fly line tamers, not hard at all. I believe Carbon Marine sells them.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Battfisher said:


> I am more intrigued by the row of spikes on top of the toe rail in the pic. To keep birds from roosting? Lightning protection? Boat shop misinterpreted "impellers" during a rehab and installed "impalers" instead?


If someone misses a strip, smashes the lid of the cooler or bangs the pole off anything causing the fish to spook, I lift them over my head and smash them on the spikes. A little woody's wax on the non-skid allows me to spray the blood right off the deck. Make sense?


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

K3anderson said:


> If someone misses a strip, smashes the lid of the cooler or bangs the pole off anything causing the fish to spook, I lift them over my head and smash them on the spikes. A little woody's wax on the non-skid allows me to spray the blood right off the deck. Make sense?


Perfectly - makes MUCH more sense than a "fly line tamer". If fly line needs spikes to tame it, I'm sticking with spin tackle.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Battfisher said:


> Perfectly - makes MUCH more sense than a "fly line tamer". If fly line needs spikes to tame it, I'm sticking with spin tackle.


You should. Fly fishing is for more advanced anglers.


----------

